# Any May Day Events in Lisbon?



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

I've read May Day observations are low key compared to other European countries. Searching turned up nothing, so I'm turning to the locals. Is there anything happening that might appeal to an avid photographer? I'll also be in town the prior evening.


----------

